

Ask HN: What design tools do you use for your startup? - zsedbal

I am wondering what are the best apps for designing your startup&#x27;s mobile UI. Thanks for your answers!
======
andraskindler
We use Sketch, as of right now, our designer is satisfied with it. Check this
out: [http://blog.getinch.com/how-to-use-sketch-for-your-
startup/](http://blog.getinch.com/how-to-use-sketch-for-your-startup/)

~~~
zsedbal
Seems promising.. thanks!

------
beautyofthebaud
Photoshop. Illustrator.

